# Covid-19 question



## NIKI01 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello,

Do you know when to use Z03.818 (encounter for observation for suspected exposure to other biological agents *RULED OUT*)? I am a little bit confused with this RULED OUT statement. I understand that after the evaluation, the ED provider needs to document that Covid-19 was ruled out. Do we need to wait for the test results that is Negative in order to use that code? Can you please let me know your opinion on this code?

thank you so much for your help,
Niki


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 3, 2020)

As per the code notes in ICD-10, this code is only for an encounter in which a patient is suspected of having a condition, but "_*without signs or symptoms*, which requires study, but after examination and observation, is ruled out."  _So it is a code for an encounter in which there is no presenting problem, but the patient is receiving the test or examination solely as a precaution and it is 'ruled out', i.e. determined that the suspected diagnosis does not exist.

As I understand it, you would not normally use this code in the context of an ED visit, because ED visits are almost exclusively prompted by actual symptoms or medical conditions that patient are experiencing.  If the provider does not document a definitive diagnosis, then you would code the symptom, not the 'ruled out' code.  Emergency departments, as far as I'm aware, are not currently admitting asymptomatic individuals for evaluation and testing.


----------



## NIKI01 (Apr 3, 2020)

It is much clearer now. Thank you so much for your help! 
Niki


----------



## 354426 (Apr 4, 2020)

What measures have the AAPC taken to ensure safety of each individual sitting for the AAPC Exams during the proctored exams?

a. social- distancing ?  at least 6 feet away per CDC / NIH guidelines?
b. grouping of persons seating arrangements ? 
c. are the participants screened prior to seating for the exam for upper & lower respiratory infection (coughing , sneezing, fever, etc../ GI disturbances? 
d. Hand washing available on site?

Please advise.
Very respectfully,


----------



## beccadgale (Apr 19, 2020)

I would like to know as well...
You would think at this point they would have come up with an online proctored exam... 
I want to take my exam in June, but am concerned about being in a room with at least a dozen other people.


----------



## Lizard218 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm interested in the testing exams as well?


----------

